# Catalyst Control Center stopped working?



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I finally got my computer restored after a failure last week. Seems normal, but this is the message I keep getting, says Host is working on it. What does it mean? something I should do? If so, What?


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

When you restore rather than *anything else* when infected with either a real virus or malware posing as real threats, you actually don't undo any of the, possibly numerous, things the malware or virus has actually broken. I suspect you will find them one at a time.

Have you tried reinstalling and resetting all the ATI drivers and necessary system services and resources it requires to run properly? There are a couple of very good Catalyst Control Center forums that could probably direct you very well at this.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I'm so sorry--but I'm a dummy when it comes to computers--I finally found a point I could getr it to restore to--and ran McCafee, not sure just how to do what you suggested? Thank you for answering


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

There is no need to get offended and passive aggressive. Just pointing out why restoring is not necessarily the best idea when infected. And...I could be incorrect here, but I do believe that was a suggestion (to save documents and reinstall) in one of your other threads with this computer. But so was restoring. So, live and learn. Hopefully it won't be that bad for you and this is about the end of your problems with this computer.

How to do what I suggested? Google ATI Catalyst Control Center Forums. I briefly looked through one when I googled it and found many people dealing with error messages but not the exact one that you are dealing with...probably a more thorough search by you...since you are the one with the error, would find it...those guys over there are very good and know their software better than I would.

I apologize that my attempt to educate was taken so badly by you.

ETA: Ah sorry...I got my threads mixed up...it was someone else that was offered that suggestion. In any case, the knowledge now to reinstall if you aren't comfortable or knowledgeable about removing threats still stands. IF research on the infection and the standard advice doesn't work, it's much better for a regular user to simply save what is important and reinstall. It also facilitates education.

Bad infections wreak havoc in places most people don't know exist.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh, WhyNot, I didnt mean it the way to took my post--I would NEVER insult someone who was trying to help me-I am SO sorry you took it that way. I do appreciate EVERYTHING EVERYONE does to try to help this old lady understand this machine.
Your helping me was appreciated, I just truly didnt understand how to do what you suggested.
I'm the one thats sorry you misunderstood me, I appreciate you, truly


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

....and that is the inherent difficulty in typing. Tone. There is none. lol.

Are you positive that the error you are getting is "host is working on it" or does it say something more like, "host process for ATI Calalsyt Control Center has stopped working" ?


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

It says Catalyst Control Center has stopped working. Host application has stopped working. Windows is checking for solution--then, it goes away.
Alright between us now? I do hope you understand I would never insult you.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

When I bring up the program, it has
CCC advanced
CCC wizard
CCC
Restart Runtime
Will any of these fix itself? I know that sounds dumb to someone who knows computers, but I just wondered


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

As far as I am concerned, sweety, nothing was really "wrong" between us from the beginning. It is very unusual for me to take anything via internet personally, however, I do understand other people do...so sometimes I apologize and back off.

Okay with that other information I know what you need to do now I think but to best direct you I need to know what version of windows you have. Do you need the instructions to find that out? It's imperative you are for sure bout your operating system because otherwise my directions may not make any sense...i.e...you won't see what I tell you you are going to see...depending on which version you have.

Oh...and stop saying you are dumb. You aren't. You are just frustrated and lack the education ...many people do this..you aren't alone and you never will be. But you certainly are not dumb.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Windows 7 Home Premium. You didnt ask, but just in case you need it, this is a Dell XPS7100


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

You said I would find other things wrong? How true--I started to make copies of my Will today--cant open Doc's--or Office


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

The system model is always handy. Do you know if it's the 32 or 64 bit version of Windows 7? I ask because I'm going to have you do a procedure in which this will matter. You can find this information by clicking the start button and then right clicking on Computer and selecting Properties. It will be somewhere on that screen.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah you are probably going to have to repair M$ office as well.

****IMPORTANT*** Have you gone to windows update and kept going back and installing updates until there are no more for you to install? IF NOT, please do this FIRST before we fix the ATI drivers and office and anything else that crops up.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

64 bit--and windows all updated


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

ceresone said:


> 64 bit--and windows all updated


 You say it is updated. Was that before you did the system restore, or afterwards?
If it was updated before the system restore then you should go back up and do a manual update from MS.
That way whatever maybe missing that should pick it back up.
Just like you should also run ALL updates like form your virus protection malware etc.
All were Set Back when you did the system restore, you must then Update all those and other programs as well to get everything back to updated form like it was before the restore. 
I don;t know how far back you choose to go for the system restore, one day one week one month, or went back all the way to the very beginning you got the machine.
Well all those programs may have updated themselves in that length of time so you should go through and get them updated to the present time.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

restored back about 2 weeks, and everything suggested is updated. the scan on ATI driver updates say there is 7 out of date--but even the free sites end up costing 30. Does this sound right?


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Lesson #2: ALWAYS go to the manufacturer of the product you are updating for updated drivers. OR to the manufacturer of the computer for updated drivers. 

Skip all the "we got what you need" other sites...at the least they are time consuming and not very up to date and lack support, at worst they will charge you and you'll get a virus, which they will then charge you to get rid of and then one billing cycle later, you wonder what all the size 17 loafers from JCPenny's that got shipped to zimbabwe are doing on your credit card. (This actually happened to someone I know)

Do you know how to uninstall the catalyst software from your computer?

Let me know if you need instructions on doing that.

The order that you want to do things is this:

1: Download the Catalyst Drivers and Software Suite that I am going to direct you to. You want to SAVE AS and then pick a location to save to that you will remember how to find. Most people suggest making a desktop folder to save it to.

It is important that you save it, but DO NOT run it. But you have to download and save it OR SHOULD..best practice to. BEFORE you do the next steps. Remember...save as...and save it to a location that you will remember how to find it later...and then DO NOT run it when it asks you. You do NOT want to run it.

Step 2: Uninstall the Catalyst Suite. Do you know how to do this by using add/remove programs? If not, then let me know and I will get you a guide.

Step 3: remove the display drivers for the ATI card

Step 4: Restart

Step 5: Don't panic when your screen looks awful (if it does)

Step 6: Windows may ask you to install new drivers automatically..if you can get around it without doing so, please do that...even if the display looks awful...if the screen goes black after that and you see nothing...don't panic wait for a few minutes to see and if it stays that way....just hold down the power button on your computer until it turns off and push it to start again..then just let it install whatever for the display from windows updates we are going to change these with what we downloaded anyway.

Step 7: Install what you downloaded earlier and get updates if it asks you to.

This should reinstall any missing bits of software and registry keys that the catalyst software need to be running.

I will let you answer all my questions here before I give you the link to download the new catalst suite. Just to be safe. It also allows me to answer any other questions you may have after reading the above.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Add/remove uninstalls, right? Son says he understands what you're saying (but then, he also says I cant tear it up, right?)


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

lol If "tear it up" means you likely will not destroy anything....he's probably right. Be calm. It's just a machine. Forget that it's a machine you don't understand. It's just a machine. Life does not hang in the balance. Though sanity might. LMAO (that's a joke! hahahaaa) Computers are far less complicated to understand than humans...(that's NOT a joke). 

Okay so...you are going to go to this place to download the software suite. There is more than one download available on this page. You want the first one. So the first button that says download in the middle.

Remember you want to SAVE AS, put where you will remember it is and DO NOT run it yet.

AMD Catalyst

Here are the instructions anyway for the removal of what you already have. There are several instructions on the same page for different operating systems...you want the first set of instructions for Win7 64bit.

GPU-57: How to uninstall pre-existing graphics card drivers from a Microsoft Windows based system

When those instructions tell you to restart the computer you will be at Step 4 of my instructions above.

Let me know how it goes. The uninstall may "fail". There is a solution for that.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Sure glad you reminded me not to panic- I kept mumbling this each time my screen went black, or it shut itself off. I bought my first computer in 1998, when I was a young 60 years old--these machines are why my hair is white!!
I'm guessing I did it successful, I printed your replies and tried to follow step by step. Everything didnt go as it was supposed to, and it was late last night when I finished. I dont have the boxes popping up-and instead of having 4 items under Catalyst Control center-I now have Amd Vision control center. It dosent contain the 184 mb it says I downloaded, but everything is working.
I cannot begin to tell you how grateful I am for you being so patient with me, and talking me thru this--sincerely! Thank you so much


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

reload your video drivers


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

That is exactly what she just did, mnn.

YAY for you ceresone!



ceresone said:


> I dont have the boxes popping up-and instead of having 4 items under Catalyst Control center-I now have Amd Vision control center.


I'm sure it is a completely, and newer updated version than you originally had, Catalyst control center I mean. It is AMD's new version of the same thing basically. That everything is working is the best part...and you did it!

I had checked your computer specs that I got from your model number and etc. So yes it may look different and have different things listed...but it solved your issue by reinstalling the video drivers and the parts of the system that were originally damaged by whatever...instead of manually having to do it.

Did you get your office suite working?


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes, everything I've ventured into is working. 
Can you just see me pulling my hair and mumbling, "I was told it might do that--don't panic' over and over?? Thank you again


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

ceresone said:


> Yes, everything I've ventured into is working.
> Can you just see me pulling my hair and mumbling, "I was told it might do that--don't panic' over and over?? Thank you again


You're welcome. And yes I can see that, and I have experience. My mother will be 76 in a few months and has used computers since 1992. Although I support her remotely (I can see her screen and do things on it) so that helps. Sometimes.

So yes, I understand...and that is why usually in my steps there is at least one Don't Panic...:thumb:

You did an excellent job!


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

that helps you be so patient! Congratulations to your Mom-long distance--I'll be 76 next July, LORD willing.


----------

